# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  خواندن تصویر از یک دوربین 8 مگا پیکسل  14 پایه...... لطفا کمک کنید

## vojdan95

بسمالله الرحمن الرحیم 
دوستان گرامی سلام
یه گوشی  nokia c6-01 دارم خرابه یه دوربین داره 8 مگا پیکسل 14 پایه داره ودوربینش از نوع cmos هست
حقیقت متلب اینه که دیتا شیتش رو هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم اما اسم پایه هاش رو پیدا کردم که فعلا همراهم نیست و سعی میکنم تو پست های بعدی با عکس دوربین بزارم
25فریم درثانیه  در ابعاد 720p سرعتی که رو گوشی نوشته و ابعاد تصویر 3264 × 2448 میباشد.
اگه دیتا شیتش رو کسی میتونه پیدا کنه که چه بهتر ....
میخوام با یک میکرو ( که نظر شما دوستان در انتخاب میکرو خیلی مهمه بدلیل اینکه اطلاعات خودم در این ضمینه تقریبا صفره) تصویر این دوربین رو بگیرم و توسط usb به لبتاب ارسال کنم و آنجا تصویر را نمایش بدم(البته برای اول کار پروژه در همین حده و اگه موفق بشم دخیره رو مموری وبا فرمت های خاص و حتی نمایش روی ال سی دی و غیره کار های بعدشه که شاید بشه یک دوربین درست حسابی ازش در آورد)
تو حساب کتاب پیکسل بخوام حساب کنم که میشه چیزی حدود 24 تا 32 مگابایت(rgb و rgba ) و 25 تا فریم در ثانیه میشه چیزی حدود 600 الی 800 مگابایت که بعید میدونم همچین سرعتی این دوربین داشته باشه.پس باید تصاویر رو به فرمت دیگه تبدیل کنه مثلا jpg و بعد بفرسته که حجم هر فریم میشه 300 کیلو بایت حدودا که 25 فریم میشه نزدیک 7.5 مگابایت که معقول به نظر میرسه.
ولی تا اونجا که من اظلاع دارم jpg کیفیت رو پایین میاره و هرچقدر بخوایم تصویر با کیفیت تر باشه حجم تصویر jpg بالاتر میره.
ولی باز فکر کنم تصویر با ویدیو فرق داره. حالا چه فرقی داره نمیدونم یعنی حتی روش تبدیل  BMP to JPEG را هم نمیدونم ( اگه یکی اطلاعاتی داره بزاره ممنون میشم) چه برسه به تصویر و ویدیو اما حالت ایده آلش باید ابطوری باشه که هر فریم باید یک عکس  باشه (عکس + صوت به چند زبان + زیر نویس به پند زبان میشود یک فریم که فعلا راست کار ما نیست).

یعنی یه بی سواد هم میتونه با این اطلاعات درب و داغون میتونه بفهمه چقد بارمه.

یه خورده هم از خودم بگم که برنامه نویسی به زبان  c , C++‎‎‎ ,C#‎‎‎ کار کردم با vb , vb.net هم آشنا هستم
زبان اسمبلی هم تقریبا با همه دستوراش آشنایی دارم ولی زیاد باهاش کار نکردم .
زبانهای تحت وب  هم یه تعدادیش رو کار کردم.
دیگه براتون بگم که مدار الکتریکی مقاومت سلف و خازن رو تا حد متوسط بلدم اما با دیود و ترانزیستور و قطعات از این دست چیزی نمیدونم
یک بار دستورات کامل میکرو 8051 رو خواندم یعنی ریجستر و پرچم و آدرسدهی و ... را حدی میدونم
کتاب مدار منطقی خواندم و فلیپ فلاپ ها رو تا حدودی یادمه
معماری کامپیوتر هم خوندم ولی چیزی یادم نیست
و آخرین اطلاعاتم هم درباره Avr هستش که دیروز شرو کردم به خوندن همه چیزاش حالیم شد جز این ارتباط های سریال مثل spi , uart, usart و ... که نصف و نیمه فهمیدم .البته نوع ارسال ها رو فهمیدم اما تو تنطیمات کدویژن و کتابخانه ها گیج شدم آن هم بخاطر این بود که وقتی رسیدم به پورت سریال دیگه خسته بودم . باعث شد گیج بشم

حالا این منم 
برای این کار چه چیزایی از قطعات تا اطلاعات و آموزش نیاز دارم؟
لطفا کمک کنید.
بعد از تکمیل پروژه تمامی فایل ها و کد ها با توضیحات + عکس هایی از پروژه در این تایپیک قرار خواهد گرفت ... انشاالله...
با تشکر از همه دوستانی که وقت میگذارند و حد اقل یک بار به این تایپیک سر میزنن و این مطلب را می خوانند.

----------


## vojdan95

یه جایی خواندم که cmos ها داده های تصویر رو به این صورت ارسال می کنه
سه تا فرکانس  رو در نظر بگیرید یکی برای R یکی برای G و یکی هم برای B
حالا داده های رنگ قرمز  رو موج R به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
 داده های رنگ سبز رو موج G به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
و داده های رنگ آبی رو موجB به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
این سه موج وقتی از طریق یک خط یا سیم انتقال یابد یک موج جدید غیر سینوسی منتقل می شود 
که با تجزیه این موج  به موج های سینوسی  سه موج  R , G , B  به دست می آید که با پیاده سازی داده های هر یک از رنگ ها بدست می آید.
حالا سرعت نمونه برداری  و نرخ نمونه برداری چقدر باشه را نمیدونم

آیا این مطلب درست است یا بنده اشتباه متوجه شدم؟
با تشکر از همه

----------


## vojdan95

این آدرس یک سری اطلاعات خوبی در این زمینه داره البته تئوری ولی ترنس لیت گوگل خوب ترجمه نمیکنه
مثلا یه جایی ترجمه کرده "حزب کمونیست چین" 
http://www.electroschematics.com/976...era-interface/

هرچی هست یه جور ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات به اسم  MIPI CSI2 و MIPI CSI3  که سرعتی تا 5 گیگ اطلاعات بین دوربین و دریافت کننده رد بدل میشه

----------


## vojdan95

سلام
با اینکه دوستان کم لطفی میکنن و این حقیر رو راهنمایی نمیکنن ولی تو این پست اسم پین های دوربین رو میزارم اما قبل از اون شاید گفتن این جمله تکراری خالی از لطف نباشه:

*هر چیزی زکاتی دارد و زکات علم نشر آن است
*

و اما اصل مطلب :
 طبق اطلاعاتی که تو نت پیدا کردم اگه درست باشه. 
 14 پین این دوربین 8 مگا پیکسل nokia c6-01 به قرار زیر است 
پین 1 -----------------gnd1
پین 2 ----------------sda
پین 3 -----------------D+
پین 4  ---------------scl
پین 5 -----------------D-
پین 6 ---------------- camclk
پین 7 ----------------vddi  یا vdoi
پین 8 ----------------gnd2
پین 9 -----------------strobe
پین 10 ----------------vdd
پین 11 ----------------clk
پین12 ------------------- cam vctrl
پین 13 --------------------- clk
پین 14 -------------------- gnd3

----------


## shahin bahari

دوربین ها دیتایی که دریافت میکنند رو به خروجی میفرستند و میگذرن. این یعنی که دوربین صبر نمی کنه که شما دیتا رو بخونید. با این میکرو هایی هم که مثال زدید (8051 وAVR ) حتی نمی تونید یک فریم رو در ثانیه بخونید! شما باید یا از میکرویی استفاده کنید که اینترفیس دوربین رو داشته باشه و یا از یه دوربین بافر دار استفاده کنید.



> تو حساب کتاب پیکسل بخوام حساب کنم که میشه چیزی حدود 24 تا 32 مگابایت(rgb  و rgba ) و 25 تا فریم در ثانیه میشه چیزی حدود 600 الی 800 مگابایت که  بعید میدونم همچین سرعتی این دوربین داشته باشه.پس باید تصاویر رو به فرمت  دیگه تبدیل کنه مثلا jpg و بعد بفرسته که حجم هر فریم میشه 300 کیلو بایت  حدودا که 25 فریم میشه نزدیک 7.5 مگابایت که معقول به نظر میرسه.


یه سری از دوربین ها هستند که خروجی jpg دارند ولی خود ماژول دوربین اکثرا دیتا خام رو میفرستند.




> یه جایی خواندم که cmos ها داده های تصویر رو به این صورت ارسال می کنه
> سه تا فرکانس  رو در نظر بگیرید یکی برای R یکی برای G و یکی هم برای B
> حالا داده های رنگ قرمز  رو موج R به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
>  داده های رنگ سبز رو موج G به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
> و داده های رنگ آبی رو موجB به صورت  AM مدوله میشود
> این سه موج وقتی از طریق یک خط یا سیم انتقال یابد یک موج جدید غیر سینوسی منتقل می شود 
> که با تجزیه این موج  به موج های سینوسی  سه موج  R , G , B  به دست می آید که با پیاده سازی داده های هر یک از رنگ ها بدست می آید.
> حالا سرعت نمونه برداری  و نرخ نمونه برداری چقدر باشه را نمیدونم


این چیزی که میگید آنالوگ هست. این دوربین ها دیجیتال هستن.

----------


## shahin bahari

> سلام
> با اینکه دوستان کم لطفی میکنن و این حقیر رو راهنمایی نمیکنن ولی تو این پست اسم پین های دوربین رو میزارم اما قبل از اون شاید گفتن این جمله تکراری خالی از لطف نباشه:
> 
> *هر چیزی زکاتی دارد و زکات علم نشر آن است
> *
> 
> و اما اصل مطلب :
>  طبق اطلاعاتی که تو نت پیدا کردم اگه درست باشه. 
>  14 پین این دوربین 8 مگا پیکسل nokia c6-01 به قرار زیر است 
> ...


اگه این ترتیب پایه ها درست باشه با میکرو نمی تونید بخونید. یه بحث رابط هست که این دوربین به صورت تفاضلی داره خروجی میده. بحث بعدی هم قالب بندی دیتا که با توجه به نبود دیتاشیت،نمیشه راحت سر درآورد.
کلا این قطعات که سفارشی هستند به راحتی راه نمی افتند و داستان دارن. اگه خیلی علاقه مند هستید میتونید با یه FPGA خروجی دوربین رو بخونید و خروجیش رو تحلیل کنید. ولی در کل کار مفیدی نیست! یه دوربین و میکرو مناسب بگیرید خیلی منطقی تره....

----------


## vojdan95

سلام به دوست گرامی جناب *shahin bahari* عزیز و ممنون از اینکه جواب دادید ...

یه چند تا سوال دارم اگه لطف کنید و جواب بدید یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم .

*هر کس یک کلمه به من بیاموزد مرا بنده خود کرده است* 

1- شما فرمودید با fpga و طبق اطلاعات بنده یه کم برنامه نویسی این قطعه سخته و یه جایی هم خوندم که 5 برابر میکرو های دیگه زمان میبره. میخوام بدونم با ARM نمیشه این دوربین را راه انداخت؟
2-شما فرمودید میکرو با اینترفیس دوربین ، میشه یکی دوتا از این میکرو ها رو برام نام ببرید ؟
3- خروجی تفاضلی یعنی چه؟ یه توضیح یا یه لینک  بزارید ممنون میشم.
4- این دوربین با توجه به پایه هاش به  CSI2  که ربط نداره درسته؟
طبق اطلاعاتی که من از این لینک دارم
http://www.electroschematics.com/9767/mobile-phone-camera-interface/
 CSI2 ,CSI3 یه جور انتقال دیتا برای تصویر هست که سرعتش تا 5 گیگا هرتز میرسه

----------


## vojdan95

خروجی تفاضلی طبق فرمایش یکی از دوستا تو نت :


> در سيگنال معمولي شما با ازاي يه محدوده خاصي سيگنال 0 يا 1 داري
> معمولا نويز باعث مخدوش شدن اطلاعات ميشه
> در حالت تفاضلي بجاي يه سيگنال 2 تا داريم
> اگر ولتاژ سيگنال اولي از دومي کمتر بود 0 و اگر بيشتر بود 1 داريم
> تو اين حالت چون نويز رو هر دو سيگنال تاثير ميزاره بنابراين کمتر باعث مخدوش شدن اطلاعات ميشه


حالا یک سوال خروجی تفاضلی رو از کدوم پایه ها بگیرم .
اگه پایه ها رو هم بگید که کاربرد هر کدام چیه ممنون میشم.

و سوال دیگه اینکه همون پست اول یه حساب کتاب کردم که خروجی دیجیتالش میشد چیزی حدود 600  تا 800 مگابایت که به بیت میشه 5 تا 7 گیگا بیت . حالا من برا گرفتن تصویر تو مرحله اول و تست قرار نیست که 25 تا فریم در ثانیه بگیرم فرکانس کلاکش رو پایین انتخاب میکنم و مثلا تو یک ثانیه یک تصویر میگیرم و بعد که تست گرفتن تصویر جواب داد فرکانسش رو برا 25 یا 30 فریم تنظیم میکنم .با توجه به پین های کلاک که اگه ورودی باشه بنظر من باید بشه بنظر شما میشه؟

اینم یه شماتیک که احتمالا به دردم بخوره


این هم یه خورده اطلاعات که نوشته  camera module و از آنجا که پایه هاش شبیه به پایه های دوربین منه بد نیست 
https://www.hobbielektronika.hu/foru...le.php?id=1095

دیگه اینکه  fpga واقعا سخته ولی چاره چیه اگه با arm نشه مجبورم به  fpga راش بندازم

----------


## vojdan95

*دانش گنجینه‏ هایى اسـت و کـلـیدهاى آن پرسش است ؛ پس ، خدایتان  رحمت کند ، بپرسید ، که با این کار چهار نفر اجر مى‏ یابند : پرسشگر ،  پاسخگو ، شنونده و دوستدار آنان .(تحف العقول : ۴۱ منتخب میزان الحکمة : ۲۶۰ )*


یه سوال :  آی سی های روی برد گوشی حتما یکیش مال رابط تفاضلی دوربینه دیگه. حالا اگه اسم این آی سی ها رو بزنم تو نت و دیتاشیتش رو پیدا کنم میشه تقریبا یه چیزی از این دوربین پیدا کرد و تا حدودی راهش انداخت . نظرتون چیه ؟ فردا یا پس فردا سعی میکنم گوشی رو باز کنم هم یه عکس از بردش میزارم و هم اسم آی سی ها رو ...

----------


## shahin bahari

> 1- شما فرمودید با fpga و طبق اطلاعات بنده یه کم برنامه نویسی این قطعه  سخته و یه جایی هم خوندم که 5 برابر میکرو های دیگه زمان میبره. میخوام  بدونم با ARM نمیشه این دوربین را راه انداخت؟


FPGA کلا دنیاش و زبونش با میکرو فرق داره. یه FPGA میتونه یه میکرو باشه ولی برعکسش نمیشه. مقایسه این 2 تا طولانی هست و اینجا نمی گنجه. میکرو های cortex A معمولا CSI رو دارن ولی مشکل اینجاست که درایور این دوربین که مدلش دقیق معلوم نیست رو از کجا پیدا کرد! میکرو های Cortex M هم رابط دوربین دارند ولی موازی هستند و دوربیناشون فرق داره.




> 2-شما فرمودید میکرو با اینترفیس دوربین ، میشه یکی دوتا از این میکرو ها رو برام نام ببرید ؟


مثلا LPC17xx ها و یا STM32F4xx یا 7 رابط دوربین موازی دارند. برای CSI هم از raspberry pi میشه استفاده کرد.




> 3- خروجی تفاضلی یعنی چه؟ یه توضیح یا یه لینک  بزارید ممنون میشم.


برای هر خط ارتباط از 2 سیم استفاده میشه که مقدارش برابر تفاضل این 2 سیم هست. خیلی کاربردی هست تو ارتباط . از USB و کابل شبکه تا HDMI  و ساتا و.... همگی رابط تفاضلی دارن.




> 4- این دوربین با توجه به پایه هاش به  CSI2  که ربط نداره درسته؟
> طبق اطلاعاتی که من از این لینک دارم


زیر عکس خودش نوشته دیگه CSI .




> حالا یک سوال خروجی تفاضلی رو از کدوم پایه ها بگیرم .
> اگه پایه ها رو هم بگید که کاربرد هر کدام چیه ممنون میشم.


 اون که نوشته +/- یعنی تفاضلی هستند.  پایه هایی که گزاشتید با عکس یه کم تفاوت داره ولی قاعدتا D+ و D- دیتای دوربین هستند و CLK+ و CLK- هم کلاک همزمانی.
SDA و   SCL هم به i2c میکرو باید وصل بشه برای تنظیمات دوربین (سرعت و سایز و تنظیمات نور و.....) 
بقیه پایه ها هم مربوط به تغذیه دوربین هستند.




> و سوال دیگه اینکه همون پست اول یه حساب کتاب کردم که خروجی دیجیتالش میشد  چیزی حدود 600  تا 800 مگابایت که به بیت میشه 5 تا 7 گیگا بیت . حالا من  برا گرفتن تصویر تو مرحله اول و تست قرار نیست که 25 تا فریم در ثانیه  بگیرم فرکانس کلاکش رو پایین انتخاب میکنم و مثلا تو یک ثانیه یک تصویر  میگیرم و بعد که تست گرفتن تصویر جواب داد فرکانسش رو برا 25 یا 30 فریم  تنظیم میکنم .با توجه به پین های کلاک که اگه ورودی باشه بنظر من باید بشه  بنظر شما میشه؟


درسته که دوربین ورودی کلاک داره ولی هر فرکانسی رو قرار نیست قبول کنه!! این دوربین ها برای مقاصد آموزشی ساخته نشدند که بشه هر تنظیماتی رو بهش داد! میتونید سایز تصویر و یا تعداد رنگ ها رو کم کنید ولی از یه حد پایین تر نمی تونه.




> دیگه اینکه  fpga واقعا سخته ولی چاره چیه اگه با arm نشه مجبورم به  fpga راش بندازم


قیمت یه FPGA با وسایلی که لازم داره خیلی گرون تر از حالتی هست که یه raspberry pi با یه دوربین جدید بخرید! تازه تو این حالت مطمئن هم هستید که آخر سر کار میکنه براتون.




> یه سوال :  آی سی های روی برد گوشی حتما یکیش مال رابط تفاضلی دوربینه  دیگه. حالا اگه اسم این آی سی ها رو بزنم تو نت و دیتاشیتش رو پیدا کنم  میشه تقریبا یه چیزی از این دوربین پیدا کرد و تا حدودی راهش انداخت .  نظرتون چیه ؟ فردا یا پس فردا سعی میکنم گوشی رو باز کنم هم یه عکس از بردش  میزارم و هم اسم آی سی ها رو ...


برای گرفتن نتیجه درست باید از ابزار درست استفاده کرد. خیلی از اون قطعات فقط یه کد روشون هست که تو کارخونه بتونن تشخیصش بدن. حالا متوجه هم شدید چی هست که نمی تونید براش برد طراحی کنید و....

----------


## vojdan95

سلام و ممنون از وقتی که برای این حقیر میگذارید




> قیمت یه FPGA با وسایلی که لازم داره خیلی گرون تر از حالتی هست که یه  raspberry pi با یه دوربین جدید بخرید! تازه تو این حالت مطمئن هم هستید که  آخر سر کار میکنه براتون.


میگن یارو یه پیچ ماشین رو پیدا کرد رفت قطعات ماشین رو گرفت ماشین رو ساخت . دقیقا همینه
حالا من یه گوشی خراب پیدا کردم دوربینش رو در آوردم میخوام باهاش یه دوربین بسازم . البته دارم یه کواد میسازم که اگه این دوربین راه افتاد مبزارم رو کواد (فعلا هم رو برد فرستنده و حجم دیتا گیر داره که ما صبرمون زیاده انشاالله درست میشه ) 
فعلا دارم اطلاعات جم میکنم که دوربین راه بیفته اما اگه نشد نهایتش میسوزه . تا همینجا هم کلی چیز از شما و از سایر عزیزان تو نت یاد گرفتم که واقعا با ارزش هست و شاید دکمه تشکر برای قدر دانی خیلی کم باشه . واقعا ممنون از وقتی که میگذارید.

سوال : دوتا پین sda , scl برا ارسال اطلاعات به دوربینه یا همون تنظیمات ریجستری با I2C  
دوتا سوال
1 - فرکانس ارسال اطلاعاتش scl به دیتا شیت دوربین ربط داره؟
2 - تنظیمات این نوع دوربین ها را چی هستند(بازم به دیتا شیت ربط داره) و اینکه قاعدتا یه تنظیمات پیش فرض دارن که برا اول کار نخواد تنظیم کنم درسته؟

وسوال بعدی 
از این 14 پین 3 تاش gnd هست ، یکیش vdd که تقریبا 3.6 ولت یه جا نوشته بود و یکی vddi که 1.8 ولت هم نوشته بود 2.7 ولت هم نوشته بود. این 5 تا پایه که ثابت هست
sda ,scl هم تقریبا معلومه کارش چیه    D+ و D- و Clk+ و Clk- هم تقریبا کارشون معلومه . این هم 6 تا پایه (این 6 تا پایه  میگه csi2 هست---- چقد باهوشم )
رو هم 11 تا پایه کارش مشخصه البته تا حدودی.(چون فرکانس کاری مشخص نیست)
میمونه 3 تا پایه CAMclk , CAM vctrl ,strobe  که بعضی جاها به جای camclk نوشته  extclk که احتمالا تکلیفش مشخصه و اسیلاتور خارجی بهش وصل میشه.درسته؟
سوال : این دوتا پایه cam vctrl و strobe کارشون چی هست؟

این اطلاعات هم از اون فایل  camera module nokia گرفتم گذاشتم شاید اسیلاتور هایی که گفته به درد بخوره.نظرتون چیه؟ و اینکه اگه اسیلاتر با فرکانس کمتر یا بیشتر بهش بدهیم آیا به دوربین خسارتی وارد میشه(می سوزاند)؟
*
هر که در جستجوى دانش باشد ، بهشت در جستجوى او برآید . * *رسول اکرم (صلّی الله علیه و آله و سلّم)*

----------


## shahin bahari

> - فرکانس ارسال اطلاعاتش scl به دیتا شیت دوربین ربط داره؟
> 2 - تنظیمات این نوع دوربین ها را چی هستند(بازم به دیتا شیت ربط داره) و  اینکه قاعدتا یه تنظیمات پیش فرض دارن که برا اول کار نخواد تنظیم کنم  درسته؟


scl رو میکرو ارسال میکنه و با فرکانس دوربین فرق داره. معمولا زیر 400 کیلو هست و خود رابط i2c میسازش. در مورد رجیستر ها هم نمیشه گفت که استانداردی وجود داره. هر دوربین بسته به مشخصاتش یه وضعیت مشخصی رو در ابتدا کار داره. معمولا اول کار ماژول رو باید ریست کرد و دستی پارامتر ها رو تنظیم کرد.
این دیتاشیت رو نگاه کنید. مربوط به یه دوربین موازی هست ولی روش کنترل دوربین یکسان هست. این دوربین به خاطر سایز تصویر پایین ترش و اینکه لنزش رو دستی باید تنظیم کرد کنترل ساده تری نسبت به این دوربین داره. آدرس این رجیستر ها و محتواش رو باید دونست تا بشه تنظیم کرد ( همه این پارامتر ها توسط میکرو قابل خوندن و نوشتن هستند. i2c باس دو طرفه هست.)

http://www.voti.nl/docs/OV7670.pdf
و
http://web.mit.edu/6.111/www/f2016/tools/OV7670app.pdf




> میمونه 3 تا پایه CAMclk , CAM vctrl ,strobe  که بعضی جاها به جای camclk  نوشته  extclk که احتمالا تکلیفش مشخصه و اسیلاتور خارجی بهش وصل  میشه.درسته؟
> سوال : این دوتا پایه cam vctrl و strobe کارشون چی هست؟


strobe سیگنالی هست که برای فلش استفاده میشد. مطمئن نیستم البته ولی به هر حال سیگنال خروجی هست . توی شماتیک پایه 9 مربوط به clk- هست و فکر کنم توی لیست اشتباه نوشتید.
camclk هم که کلاک اصلی دوربین هست. دقیق نمی دونم که لازم هست با بقیه سیگنال ها همزمان باشه یا نه. اگه لازم نباشه میشه یه اسیلاتور مستقل گزاشت
vctrl هم طبق اون عکسی که گزاشتیید برای این هست که روی روشن یا خاموش بودن دوربین کنترل داشت (احتمالا با یه مقاومت به تغذیه وصل بشه همیشه روشن باشه)




> این اطلاعات هم از اون فایل  camera module nokia گرفتم گذاشتم شاید  اسیلاتور هایی که گفته به درد بخوره.نظرتون چیه؟ و اینکه اگه اسیلاتر با  فرکانس کمتر یا بیشتر بهش بدهیم آیا به دوربین خسارتی وارد میشه(می  سوزاند)؟


مقدار این فرکانس بستگی به سایز و سرعت دوربین داره. اگر مقدار اشتباه بدید مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط خروجی هم اشتباه میشه....

----------


## vojdan95

210 بایت ریجستری 
چه خبره.
ممنون بابت لینک ه.

این ریجستر ها چقد پیچیده است. باید یه کلاس و یک فرم تو سی شارپ  برا تنظیماتش درست کنم البته اگه این ریجستر ها با دوربین من یکی باشه.
تا قبل از خوندن ریجستر های دوربین نمیخوام رو این فایل وقت بزارم .
الان موندم  چه میکرویی انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## vojdan95

سلام
اگه کسی از این لینک چیزی سر در آورد به من هم بگه.
http://www.cypress.com/file/133591/download
در باره یه آی سی هست که  csi  را به  usb3 تبدیل میکنه
اما نمیدونم به درد من میخوره یا نه.

----------


## keyhankm

سلام دوستان از بین دوربین های گوشی های سامسونگ یا هر برند دیگه ای میتونید دوربینی رو معرفی کنید که دیتا شیت داشته باشه و در حد کیفیت HD باشه؟ فقط اسم پایه هاش رو لازم دارم

----------


## پونه تندرو

باسلام 
_14 پین این دوربین 8 مگا پیکسل nokia c6-01 به قرار زیر است_ 
_پین 1 -----------------gnd1       _ _پین 2 ----------------sda            _ _پین 3 -----------------D+                _ _پین 4 ---------------scl_
_پین 5 -----------------D-             _ _پین 6 ---------------- camclk      _ _پین 7 ----------------vddi یا vdoi      _ _پین 8 ----------------gnd2_
_پین 9 -----------------strobe          _ _پین 10 ----------------vdd         _ _پین 11 ----------------clk               _ _پین12 ------------------- cam vctrl_
_پین 13 --------------------- clk          _ _پین 14 -------------------- gnd3_

----------


## keyhankm

> باسلام 
> _14 پین این دوربین 8 مگا پیکسل nokia c6-01 به قرار زیر است_ 
> _پین 1 -----------------gnd1       _ _پین 2 ----------------sda            _ _پین 3 -----------------D+                _ _پین 4 ---------------scl_
> _پین 5 -----------------D-             _ _پین 6 ---------------- camclk      _ _پین 7 ----------------vddi یا vdoi      _ _پین 8 ----------------gnd2_
> _پین 9 -----------------strobe          _ _پین 10 ----------------vdd         _ _پین 11 ----------------clk               _ _پین12 ------------------- cam vctrl_
> _پین 13 --------------------- clk          _ _پین 14 -------------------- gnd3_


سلام کدهای برنامه نویسی یا راه انداز اون رو از کجا باید پیدا کرد چون اگه برنامه نویسی نشه راه اندازی نمیشه؟

----------

